# Topics > 5G >  European Telecommunications Standards Institute (ETSI), Sophia-Antipolis, France

## Airicist

Website - etsi.org

youtube.com/ETSIstandards

facebook.com/etsi.standards

twitter.com/ETSI_STANDARDS

linkedin.com/company/etsi

European Telecommunications Standards Institute (ETSI) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

ETSI 5G SUMMIT 2017 - Welcome address - Luis Jorge Romero, Simon Hicks

Published on Apr 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ETSI 5G SUMMIT 2017 - Joan Triay

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> NFV as a 5G infrastructure enabler, Joan Triay, ETSI NFV TSC Chair

----------

